# Bottom Round Roast Question(s)



## smokeymose (Jun 8, 2021)

Picked up a Bottom Round a couple of weeks ago. Never cooked one but I liked the price and cut.






It's 4" at the larger end and 3" at the other. Not quite 3 1/2#.
I'm planning to coat it with oil and SPOG and run in the oven at 450 for 15 or 20 minutes to cook the outside a little 
and move to the SV. 
If I do that, can I go lower than 131? We want medium rare and I was thinking 125.
Also how long should I leave it in the SV? I'm thinking at least 24hrs....
Dan


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes, if you sear the outside of the roast really well, that will kill any bacteria on the surface. Vacuum seal, then as an extra precaution I suggest blanching the sealed bag in +180*F water for 5-10 minutes to pasteurize the bag inside. Then you can sous vide below 130*F to your desired INT. I routinely do this with smoked rump roast. I use 125-128*F.....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 8, 2021)

Bearcarver
 recently posted a thread on this very topic...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tenderizing-a-tough-ribeye-sous-vide-temp-warning.308344/


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 8, 2021)

All I can add is that I sear and then braise or crockpot them, would probably sear this myself. At 125*F, about 24hrs might be good but I'm sure it could handle a little longer.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 8, 2021)

Are you sure that is a bottom round?  It looks more like a boneless chuck.  
Either way, a good sear in a medium hot CI skillet or DO will do the trick.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Are you sure that is a bottom round?  It looks more like a boneless chuck.
> Either way, a good sear in a medium hot CI skillet or DO will do the trick.


I can promise you from a lot of experience, that's a bottom round roast.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 8, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Yes, if you sear the outside of the roast really well, that will kill any bacteria on the surface. Vacuum seal, then as an extra precaution I suggest blanching the sealed bag in +180*F water for 5-10 minutes to pasteurize the bag inside. Then you can sous vide below 130*F to your desired INT. I routinely do this with smoked rump roast. I use 125-128*F.....


Thank you. I saw Bears post and that's where I picked up about cooking lower than 131 if I "seared" first.
I never thought about blanching after bagging but I did it.
Browned, Bagged, Blanched and in the swirly.









We'll see how it looks dinnertime tomorrow!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 8, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Are you sure that is a bottom round?  It looks more like a boneless chuck.
> Either way, a good sear in a medium hot CI skillet or DO will do the trick.


That's what it said on the packaging. That's all I can go by.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 8, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> All I can add is that I sear and then braise or crockpot them, would probably sear this myself. At 125*F, about 24hrs might be good but I'm sure it could handle a little longer.


Dinnertime tomorrow will put it at around 29hrs.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> That's what it said on the packaging. That's all I can go by.


definitely a bottom round, might just have a piece of the eye round attached to it.


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2021)

I usually do the opposite, long sv then a sear on all sides before plating.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> definitely a bottom round, might just have a piece of the eye round attached to it.


Yup . It's the way it's cut .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 8, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> That's what it said on the packaging. That's all I can go by.




Well, for what it's worth,  a meat manager at one of the stores I used to shop at would give me deals on points and flats by wrapping them up and slapping a ground beef label on the outside. At $1.99 lb versus $5.99 lb, I wasn't going to argue. 
I just had to remember those packages really weren't ground beef.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> those packages really weren't ground beef.


Pre-ground  beef . Marked down the labor savings .


----------

